# Cheese to mix in summer sausage



## cheech (Dec 2, 2006)

What kind of cheese should I use to mix in with summer sausage? I tried some from a commercial smoke house and it was great. Should I use regular cheese or I understand that there is a high temp cheese


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 2, 2006)

If you are going to smoke it I would opt for the hi temp, thatâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s what they use in deer stick!


----------



## salmonclubber (Dec 3, 2006)

hello cheech

i have used pepperjack cheese mixed in with summer sausage it turns ok it tastes good but i think the high temp stuff is probibly better i have never used the stuff yet but i will soon there are a lot of mail order companys such as allied kenco and others that sell the stuff it is great tasting i am waiting on my pre mixed seasoning from ps seasoning it is a jalapino summer sausage it goes good with cheese mixed into it hope this helps 
salmonclubber


----------



## az_redneck (Dec 12, 2006)

Butcher-Packer sells high temp cheese

www.butcher-packer.com


----------



## cheech (Dec 16, 2006)

Just ordered my high temp cheese.

Once I make a batch I will inform you on how it turned out


----------

